# Flower By Drew Barrymore



## Allura Beauty (Feb 8, 2013)

Color Play Creme Eyeshadows


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for the swatches! I'll link this on the product line's news page.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 10, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## angelspice (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful, they remind me of 24/7 color tattoo by maybelline


----------

